# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Thailands Kronprinz ohne Flugzeug

## schiene

Nicht wundern wenn der Kronprinz neben euch im Flugzeug sitzt.
http://www.ftd.de/unternehmen/indust.../60077916.html

----------


## pit

Das wird noch viel Spass geben. Momentan sind wohl die Besitzverhältnisse noch nicht ganz klar.

 ::

----------


## schiene

ich gehe davon aus das dies auf diplom.Ebene gelöst wird.

----------


## pit

Ja, der diplomatische Weg scheint eigentlich der einzig gangbare. Und der übereifrige Justizbeamte, der den Kukuk auf den Flieger geklebt hat, darf wohl auch früher in Pension!   ::  

 ::

----------


## pit

Nun war ja sogar der Thai Aussenminister in dieser Angelegenheit in Berlin.

Das kann sich hinziehen.

Ein Bericht zur Lage mehr aus Thai - Sicht auf ThaiVisa:
http://www.thaivisa.com/forum/topic/482 ... t-dispute/


 ::

----------


## walter

Thailand hat eine Leistung bestellt und nicht bezahlt.
Aufgrund solcher Bauherren gehen Firmen wie Walter Bau, es gab natürlich auch andere Gründe, kaputt. Hier maßt sich ein Staat an einfach nicht die vertraglich ausgemachten Zahlungen für die erfolgten Leistungen zu leisten. 

Jetzt wird da rumgetrickst wem das Flugzeug gehört, obwohl alle internationalen Flugzeuge mit Besitzer gelistet sind. 

Man kann dem Justizbeamten nur gratulieren. 
Wir sind keine Bananenrepublik und bei uns herrscht Recht, auch Vertragsrecht.

----------


## pit

Soweit bislang bekannt ist, wurden in DE die Besitzrechte des Fliegers aus der Registriernummer hergeleitet. Vielleicht hat ja auch der Prinz vergessen, nach der Übernahme das Gefährt neu registrieren zu lassen. Also jetzt nur mal sone Idee!

 ::

----------


## Willi Wacker

> Thailand hat eine Leistung bestellt und nicht bezahlt.
> Aufgrund solcher Bauherren gehen Firmen wie Walter Bau, es gab natürlich auch andere Gründe, kaputt.



...genau, da warten auch die kleinen Leute, Bauarbeiter, Baggerfahrer etc. auf ihren Lohn. Ich finde es nur gerecht, soll er doch zum Erbeerpflücken mit dem Radel.
 Warum bezahlen die eigentlich nicht ?

----------


## schiene

Nachdem nun eine Sicherheitszahlung von 20 Mio hinterlegt wurde darf er wieder 
sein Flugzeug steuern....
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/...afen-1.1122454

----------


## schiene

und nun doch nicht....

http://www.bild.de/politik/inland/th...0448.bild.html

----------


## schiene

Thailand beschuldigt Deutschland  der Einmischung....
http://www.europeonline-magazine.eu/...g_145016.html#

----------


## walter

> Nachdem nun eine Sicherheitszahlung von 20 Mio hinterlegt wurde darf er wieder 
> sein Flugzeug steuern....
> http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/...afen-1.1122454


Ich möchte wissen was eine "Sicherheitsleistung" von Thailand bei deren Geschäftsgebaren noch wert ist.
Als gebürtiger Bayer sag ich: Nix

----------


## pit

Och Walter,

drück das doch nicht so hart aus. Stell Dir einfach mal den Fall vor, dein Freistaat hätte bei einer Firma in Hessen Schulden. Nun besuchst Du Schiene und direkt auf dem Parkplatz vor seinem Haus beschlagnahmt ein irrer Justizbeamter Dein Auto (das ist ja in Bayern angemeldet). Was dann? Dann würdest Du ja auch etwas grällig werden. Ich bin ja seiner Zeit mit 15 Euro Kaution noch günstig wechgekommen!

Einfach nur mal drüber nachdenken und Thailand und dessen Geschäftsgebaren nicht einfach in den Dreck schleifen!

 ::

----------


## schiene

laut "Reuters"zahlen sie jetzt den ausstehenden Betrag...
http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/...7783WM20110809

----------


## schiene

Der thail.Kronprinz ist wieder auf Shoppingtour in Hamburg und München.....
Prinz Protz von Thailand in Hamburg - Hamburg - Bild.de

----------


## pit

Halte ich für einen respektlosen und zudem neidvoll geschriebenen Beitrag. Bild halt!

 ::

----------


## saiasia

> Halte ich für einen respektlosen und zudem neidvoll geschriebenen Beitrag. Bild halt!



Sehe ich ebenso, Bild ist und bleibt ein respektloses Dr...blatt, das Papier nicht wert auf das es gedruckt wird.

----------

